# Caught on trailcam



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, just a yearling and not worth the harvest...let em go and let em grow!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Its a buck wabbit !


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Heres my wiley coyote on critter cam.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz3wS_rxZ6I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz3wS_rxZ6I[/ame]


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

If you look closely you can also make out a leprechaun in the background,,,


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

What in the world is that, WIHH?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You'd be the laughing stock for taking a 4 pointer... You need at least an 8 point to make it worth stuffing and hanging on the wall.. .


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> You'd be the laughing stock for taking a 4 pointer... You need at least an 8 point to make it worth stuffing and hanging on the wall.. .


Do not put this in the pot. Some people do not like hare in their soup...or stuffing.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> looks spooky, doesn't it? Like an alien! But it was just a biggo black bear in our front yard.


I see now! His nostrils looked like glowing eyes or something! :hysterical:


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Jackalopes are not that rare. There is a mount hanging on the wall in most bars in out state ND.

WIHH, When were those pictures taken? Are they out of hibernation yet? Do I need to keep the 357 handy in case one raids the bird feeders?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A guy played a practical joke on his brother's trailcam. A few weeks ago they took the memory stick out of his trailcam and added the "Photoshop enhanced" deer in the first picture. It didn't take long for the story and picture of this deer to spread like a wildfire. He was going to let it go on thru the fall, and just keep adding pictures, but he figured heâd better let his brother know that he had been punk'd, as his brother was even telling people that he thought that he'd actually seen this buck standing out in a field. Last week, he added the other pictures to his brotherâs trailcam. Take note of the date line on all of the pictures.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

A neighbor has a camera set up in his woods. The boys at the local watering hole had been planning on sneaking over with one guy wearing a deer head (fake) and mooning the camera.

I never heard if they did it or not!


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

this guy was caught around bow season (before/scouting)after using a "special" carmel apple mix,didn't work well for deer but I sure wish any of us would have drawn a bear tag. ig:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> A neighbor has a camera set up in his woods. The boys at the local watering hole had been planning on sneaking over with one guy wearing a deer head (fake) and mooning the camera.
> 
> I never heard if they did it or not!


It would be like me to pull something like this but the fear of being shot by a poacher would prevent it. Funny though.

I think that is neat to be able to see both wolves and bears from the deck. The are too far from here.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I think those pics were actually taken in May 2011. Today is historically the first day we can anticipate seeing awakening bears. But I don't think we'll see them getting up for a while yet...


 
They've been out in the Rockies for a month or so. Blacks and grizzlies.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

They are out at Wallowa Lake, the lake is still frozen but it is warming up quick in the sun. That darned cinnamon bear that kept turning the dumpster over is back, turning everything upside down to find anything to eat. I put a logchain and lock on it so he isn't getting anything. He doesn't scare off easy. The Fish and Wildlife officer thinks they will remove him before the tourists show up this summer....James


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

WIHH,

YOU accost a bear with just a pan and a spoon if you want to. I know bears almost never attack humans but it's the almost part that worries me. 

Last spring I heard a noise outside about midnight. When I opened the front door, there was a bear about 4 feet away from me. It took a second deciding whether to attack or run. I yelled at it and it chose run. I'm very glad it did because I doubt I could have gotten off more than one shot from the 12 guage I was holding.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

There was a guy at work that said he saw a lot of jackalopes run across the road out west, this is the same guy that beleives chimney swifts are swallows that have innerbred with , ready?? BATS.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

So chimney sweeps are the result of what interbreeding (or is that inbreeding?)?


----------

